# Would gorilla glue bond to silicone?



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

Looking to patch up some silicone where peat fell off or wasnt applied right and was wondering if you could use gorilla glue? I think if i put another layer of silicone it wouldnt grab to the cured silicone so im thinking i could maybe use gorilla glue. Any input?

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andestang (Oct 3, 2011)

Gorilla glue doesn't do well in wet conditions, it breaks down. I inquired to them for my salt water set-up and they said to avoid any kind of wet conditions. Silicon will usually stick to itself pretty good. JMO


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

I have read the complete opposite of what andestang just said. 

Some people use Gorilla glue to make their background. Others have used Titebond. Here is a thread: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/80141-titebond-instead-silicone-backgrounds.html

I also have read that uncured silicone will not stick to cured silicone.


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

JPccusa said:


> I have read the complete opposite of what andestang just said.
> 
> Some people use Gorilla glue to make their background. Others have used Titebond. Here is a thread: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/80141-titebond-instead-silicone-backgrounds.html
> 
> I also have read that uncured silicone will not stick to cured silicone.


Yeah that is what i heard too, and i know that people use gorilla glue on their background. Not sure if it would stick to silicone though.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

In my experience it is fine in wet conditions after it has dried. If you are using it in an existing tank that has already been setup it will not work well and can leach toxic chemicals.


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

cschub13 said:


> In my experience it is fine in wet conditions after it has dried. If you are using it in an existing tank that has already been setup it will not work well and can leach toxic chemicals.


The tank is not finished yet however i did do a water test just now and got parts wet from my water feature, if i wait till it dries would it be fine? Also no one has answered if it will adhere to cured silicon and some peat? Ill just test it if no one has tried but i figured someone has done it before.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't know of anything that will properly bond to cured silicone. Fresh silicone will not bond to cured sililcone. Paint will not stick to cured silicone. It is the nature of the beast. It is why silicone is used for mold forms. I don't know of anything that will properly bond to cured silicone.


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

andestang said:


> Gorilla glue doesn't do well in wet conditions, it breaks down. I inquired to them for my salt water set-up and they said to avoid any kind of wet conditions. Silicon will usually stick to itself pretty good. JMO


I have gravel affixed to a pot by gorilla glue that has been submerged in my pond for 9 years! Haven't had a rock fall off yet....


----------



## andestang (Oct 3, 2011)

Not blowing smoke like some people without facts, that was right from their company customer support a few yrs back.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

I would try to get something more current (a few years back may mean old technology) and in writing. That would be to not blow smoke.


----------

